# Brake kit for B14?



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

Dear bro, I currently looking for a set of calipers and rotor that fix B14. What advice could you all give. I don't mind from old car or new brake kit. I only know Nx2000 coupe could fit in. What are combination will do performanace on B14. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the only other brake set up that is known is the wilwoods other than the ad22v (nx2k) set up.. both are good for our car and show improvement


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

and you can convert your rear disks to the SE-R brakes


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

georgecheng said:


> Dear bro, I currently looking for a set of calipers and rotor that fix B14. What advice could you all give. I don't mind from old car or new brake kit. I only know Nx2000 coupe could fit in. What are combination will do performanace on B14. Thanks for the advice.


\

i would highly recommend the fast brake 11in upgrade kit.. with wilwood calipers.. i just installed mine.. itwasn't to bad of an installation came with EVERYTHING you needed except brake fluid.. big difference between two pistion and 4 piston stopping power.. and plus they look mean as hell with rims


----------

